# Details for Westminster watching



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

I've heard that one of the best things about Westminster is that it's a benched show and you can go to the benching area and see the dogs up close. How's it going to work with the breed judging at the Piers but group judging at the Garden? The Piers are a significant distance from the Garden. Does anyone know if there's still going to be a benching area and where it will be?


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Is anyone from the forum going to the show to watch? I'm thinking about going, but my husband isn't interested. It would be fun to meet up with people, versus being all alone!!

I'd be interested in the bench Q presented above too.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks for posting this info. I am looking forward to this more than the Super bowl (oops, did I say that out loud, don't tell DH)


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

I found this http://www.infodog.com/prm/491/prm491.pdf (pp. 4 & 5) that explains the new benching procedure.

ETA I am looking forward to the video once it is online.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Benching Lushie:









Benching Sydney


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Lushie looks very regal. Sydney looks like she's very relaxed. She's from California(?) Would she have been flown in or do they drive across country?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I had never seen Sydney in person, and thought she was stunning.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I watched the video of the Goldens at Westminster and clapped for Lush as she made her way around the ring. She is a gorgeous girl and you must have been so proud of her. What a dream come true!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

She was cute, but very tired out from the excitement of Time Square and midtown Manhattan. She socialized with all of NYC for six days, and had the time of her life. She even got kisses from the guys on Gossip Girl!


----------

